# Marseilles' Bf 109s



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

Pics culled from my library and from the internet of several Bf 109s of Hans-Joachim Marseilles.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

and some profile pics.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

Pics of Marseilles with some of his conquests.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

and 2 cartoon pics. I dunno, thought they were cool!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awsome Pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2010)

For the most recent info, photo's and profiles this book should be in your library if Marselle is a favourite!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2010)

can't beat the real thing


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Neil! I'm looking for that CD - its among all the others from the move.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

some more including another vehicle used by JG 27 with some great artwork applied.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2010)

a couple more......


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2010)

some more


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2010)

2 more


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2010)

The article out of Der adler


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2010)

Some real cool stuff there Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice pics Snaz!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2010)

I really wish he would have survived the war, so that we may have some of his stories.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

a few more.....


----------



## stona (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice stuff apart from those profiles. Some of them make some basic errors with some very well known and oft photographed airplanes.
Get hold of the book Wayne Little showed if you want to model any of his aircraft.
I've just finished one of his best known ones an,F-4 Werknummer 8693,posed inflight. The F for me is the slickest Bf109 of them all.












Cheers
Steve


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 28, 2011)

nice pics. but, the whitewall tire means the tailwheel was locked in the down position. 
therefore it couldn't retract.


----------



## stona (Jun 28, 2011)

No it didn't. A whitewall tail wheel tyre was electrically conducting.This aircraft had a standard 650x150 tail wheel tyre on a standard 290x110 tail wheel.
The larger 660x160 tyre was introduced somewhere in ealy G series production. Prien and Rodeicke and Sengfelder reckon it came in,over a transitional period during which manufacturers fitted whatever the sub-contractors supplied,for the G-3. This means that the earlier Gs (1,2 and 4) are difficult to be sure about. It fitted a larger,350x135,tail wheel.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 28, 2011)

stona, seriously, how is rubber electrically conducting? for what purpose? ? grounding the aircraft? and once it's in the airbourne, you run a long extension cord to the ground?


can't be for preserving the tire in the desert, I've seen plenty of photo's with tire covers protecting the tire. anyways, I can't say 100% whitewalls on the tailwheel was to indicate the tailwheel was locked down. but its for sure one of the purposes.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 29, 2011)

P-40K-5 said:


> stona, seriously, how is rubber electrically conducting? for what purpose? ? grounding the aircraft? and once it's in the airbourne, you run a long extension cord to the ground?
> 
> 
> can't be for preserving the tire in the desert, I've seen plenty of photo's with tire covers protecting the tire. anyways, I can't say 100% whitewalls on the tailwheel was to indicate the tailwheel was locked down. but its for sure one of the purposes.



Here check out this thread, it should help you out some.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/luftwaffes-whitewall-tires-19255.html


----------



## stona (Jun 29, 2011)

Good to see that thread again and Guttorm's contribution. He's put a few cats amongst the pigeons with the discoveries made by him and his team on various Norwegian restoration projects.
The purpose of the electrically conducting tyre was to dischrge the aircraft to a safe voltage once it touches the ground. It is irrelevant whilst in flight,the aircraft can be charged to many thousands of volts. It is only the difference between that and,say, the nozzle of a fuel hose on the ground at zero volts which can have catastrophic consequences.
It's like someone with their hands on a Van Der Graf generator, insulated from the ground,charged up,hair standing on end. Nothing happens until someone who is earthed tries to touch them. Then you get a nice spark and a comedy moment. The comedy wouldn't be so great if the spark caused a fuel bowser to explode! 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 29, 2011)

beaupower32 said:


> Here check out this thread, it should help you out some.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/luftwaffes-whitewall-tires-19255.html


 
thanks for that lead. I started to search, found this from Dunlop dated 1935:

" NON-INSULATING TYRES
One drawback to the increasing use of tail-wheels on aircraft
has been the fact that the machine thereby becomes
very completely insulated, electrically, from the ground. Thus
there is danger of static electricity causing fire during refuelling.
The Dunlop Rubber Company has found a way out of the
difficulty by discovering and perfecting a new type of rubber
compound which, when used in tyres, gives electrical conductivity
without, it is claimed, materially altering any of
the characteristics of the tyre such as wear, flexibility, appearance
or durability.
These tyres are now being marketed under the name of
" Ecta " ("Electrically Conducting Tyres for Aircraft").
The electrical resistance of these tyres is about one-tenmillionth
of the resistance of a similar tire of standard
•construction, and the time required to conduct the static
charge to earth in the case of the largest aeroplanes is of the
order of one-thousandth part of a second, whereas a normal
tvre would require over two hours.
As the tyres, hub and bearing now become part of a conducting
system, it is necessary that the hub shall be in
Electrical contact with the main earthing strip of the aeroplane,
and that the beads of the tyre shall be in contact with the
metal of the hub. This object can be attained satisfactorily
by spraying the inside of the rim with metal, after removing
the layer of protective dope.
The rubber may be used for man purposes where normal
non-conducting rubber is used if some degree of electrical conductivity
would be an advantage. "


----------



## stona (Jun 29, 2011)

Tail wheels did of course get locked down for one reason or another. There is some evidence that some Fs in the east had the wheels locked down as poor grass or snow and mud covered airfields caused an accumulation of debris on the mechanism causing it to fail. Worst case scenario is an unlocked wheel,neither up nor down.
The Bf109K had a retraction mechanism which essentially didn't work. You'll often see that the wheel is locked down and the bay plated over,sometimes fairly crudely. These things often don't get discovered until the aircraft enters the hurly burly of service life. Foe example the Ta152 tail wheel retraction mechanism had to be bodged with an extra spring,despite it being esentially the same system as on the Fw190A-8,as it entered service.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## stona (Jun 30, 2011)

I was re-reading this thread and the one it links to about white wall tyres and there is some room for confusion!
The electrically conducting tyres,indicated by a white wall,are tail wheel tyres only. The white colour is built into the structure of the tyre which is probably why we still see it on relics.
Many tropicalised Luftwaffe aircraft also have white walls on their main gear tyres. This is entirely different. This was a reflective,white finish painted onto the sides of the tyres to protect them in a hot environment. It's application was stipulated in D.(Luft)T.2109 Part 9F. The actual application seems to have been somewhat haphazard and many tyres do not appear to have received the white walls.
I hope that this will clear up the Luftwaffe white wall tyre conundrum.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2011)

Well done Steve.


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2013)

Collected a few more over the past 2 years......

.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, the 109E in the first pic is WNr 3579, now restored to flying condition with the Russell Group in Niagara Falls.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 9, 2013)

Many moons ago Neil posted


> can't beat the real thing


; I remember there used to be a Buchon flying in the UK in Marseilles's Yellow 14 markings; it was going to be shipped to New Zealand some time in the 90s, but the deal fell though and I believe its in the US somewhere - Canaugh Flight Museum rings a bell, but I could be wrong.



> If I'm not mistaken, the 109E in the first pic is WNr 3579, now restored to flying condition with the Russell Group in Niagara Falls.



I believe that's why Neil was posting pictures of the very same aircraft earlier in this thread.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

Exactly ...except Wiki is listing it as W.Nr. 4091 that he was flying when he was with LG 2 in the BoB. Also the plane in my siggy...........


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2013)

a few more posted from Facebook....

.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2013)

That last one is his crashed Bf 109, burning in the desert.

Wayne, did you also notice the one Bf 109 with the small outlined '14' and apparently no demarcation of colors on the fuselage?


----------



## nincomp (May 21, 2013)

I have always wondered precisely how some pilots were able to survive so many missions. I finally saw a answer in the second photo in post #32. He was practicing safe flying (notice the condom on the air intake).


----------



## altsym (May 21, 2013)

Tribute to Marseilles' Bf 109F-4/Trop (apologies IF this isn't the appropriate place)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, did you also notice the one Bf 109 with the small outlined '14' and apparently no demarcation of colors on the fuselage?



Yes sir, this was his final F series aircraft W.Nr.8673 that had the RLM 79 upper camo all the way down to the bottom of the fuselage.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, Mr. Little!


----------



## altsym (May 23, 2013)

The lower front cowl of WNr.8673, was it yellow? I've seen reputable renderings showing yellow blue.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Thank you, Mr. Little!



You are most welcome chris.



altsym said:


> The lower front cowl of WNr.8673, was it yellow? I've seen reputable renderings showing yellow blue.



Lower cowl of 8673 was yellow forward section band was white.

W.Nr 10059 his second 109F had the lower half of the lower cowl in yellow the top half or portion was RLM78 Lt. blue.


----------



## altsym (May 24, 2013)

Thank you very much Good Sir.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)




----------

